# Rotor Suggestions?



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I'm trying to get some opinions on which rotor to buy...what do you fellas think is the best type of rotor to buy? Powerslot,Crossdrilled,Brembo? Hit me back and let me know. Thanx JT$


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Get Brembo blanks if you can find them(basically a stock rotor) for best overall performance. If you want to look cool, get some powerslots or cross-drilled rotors I guess.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2002)

BREMBO offers vented rotors which will help in cooling. You can also find these x-drilled and/or slotted. If you need any help finding some, drop me a line.


----------

